# Bora Ultra Two - Broken Spoke :(



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

So this AM I went out for my typical Saturday AM ride and not even 1 mile from my house, while riding very slowly on smooth roads, I stood up to pedal after making a turn, and... POP - a broken spoke on my real wheel.

Anyway, does anyone know where I can buy replacement spokes, and also any advice on replacing them.

I must admit, I was surprised it broke under such little pressure. I ride these wheels everyday (for months) on a hard "A" ride and have not had any trouble with them.

Oh well, I guess that's cycling.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

iridepinarello said:


> So this AM I went out for my typical Saturday AM ride and not even 1 mile from my house, while riding very slowly on smooth roads, I stood up to pedal after making a turn, and... POP - a broken spoke on my real wheel.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know where I can buy replacement spokes, and also any advice on replacing them.
> 
> ...


I've owned various Campy wheels over the years including a set of Boras and of those I only broke one spoke on a set of Ventos way back in the mid 1990s. I took the wheel back to my LBS where I bought them (Lickton's) and they had the wheel fixed in less than a week. Campy spokes (Sapim?) shouldn't be very hard to come by. Where did you buy the wheels?


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

rocco said:


> I've owned various Campy wheels over the years including a set of Boras and of those I only broke one spoke on a set of Ventos way back in the mid 1990s. I took the wheel back to my LBS where I bought them (Lickton's) and they had the wheel fixed in less than a week. Campy spokes (Sapim?) *shouldn't be very hard to come by*. Where did you buy the wheels?


They are hard to come by. And they are pricey.


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

iridepinarello said:


> So this AM I went out for my typical Saturday AM ride and not even 1 mile from my house, while riding very slowly on smooth roads, I stood up to pedal after making a turn, and... POP - a broken spoke on my real wheel.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know where I can buy replacement spokes, and also any advice on replacing them.
> 
> ...



PM me when you have a moment.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Kit-300bo*

You need this Campy mini spoke kit, they are about $60.
I have a set of 08 Bora Ultras, they take the same spokes as the 09 Ultra Two.
Any shop can get them from Quality (QBP) but they most likely will have to come from Italy.
You need to have a spoke kit ON HAND for any Campy wheels that you own.


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

branford bike in seattle 
vecchios in boulder

both very knowledgable and very easy to work with


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> They are hard to come by. And they are pricey.


When I had my set of Boras and Neutrons I bought a kit of all the spares I might need through Lickton's who in turn got them from Ochsner (before Ochsner started selling online/direct) and they arrived pretty quickly as I remember it.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

iridepinarello said:


> So this AM I went out for my typical Saturday AM ride and not even 1 mile from my house, while riding very slowly on smooth roads, I stood up to pedal after making a turn, and... POP - a broken spoke on my real wheel.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know where I can buy replacement spokes, and also any advice on replacing them.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear about the broken spoke.

from your description, it seemed that the spoke failed for no apparent reason? btw, where was the point of breakge?

do you have a picture of it? im sure most users would be keen to see that.

IMHO, if due to QC problem, perhaps you can try get a warranty from Campy.

cheers


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Maverick said:


> perhaps you can try get a warranty from Campy.


They absolutely should and probably will... I'd highly recommend he deal with the shop that he bought the wheels from to make it right.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

mriddle said:


> You need this Campy mini spoke kit, they are about $60.
> I have a set of 08 Bora Ultras, they take the same spokes as the 09 Ultra Two.
> Any shop can get them from Quality (QBP) but they most likely will have to come from Italy.
> You need to have a spoke kit ON HAND for any Campy wheels that you own.


Second that. I just ordered a spoke kit for my Neutrons from Total Cycling. Here are their spoke kits, unfortunately they don't have Bora spokes listed here.

http://www.totalcycling.com/index.php/product/parts_accessories/spokes/index.html

I don't own a set of Boras but I think the spokes are mounted the same as with other medium to high end Campy wheels: through the rim. And the hubs mount the spokes HPW-style, which is to say the same as all Record- and Chorus-level factory wheelsets. So in theory the spokes can be replaced without too much grief. 

Contrast this with some Lightweight wheels that "bake" the spokes into the rims. 

Sorry to hear about your new wheel, hope you'll be able to get it fixed soon.


----------



## CLTracer (Aug 21, 2004)

rocco said:


> They absolutely should and probably will... I'd highly recommend he deal with the shop that he bought the wheels from to make it right.


Why involve the shop? Just one more layer and all they will do is send it on to Campy. The shop doesn't provide a warranty, the manufacturer does.


----------



## awiner (Aug 28, 2007)

CLTracer said:


> Why involve the shop? Just one more layer and all they will do is send it on to Campy. The shop doesn't provide a warranty, the manufacturer does.


Campy won't warranty anything unless a certified dealer sends it in.


----------



## CLTracer (Aug 21, 2004)

Ah, got you on that. I guess I didn't understand the one poster's comment about "the shop making it right."


----------



## vassili (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi,
Do you know if the Sapim X-Ray straight pull spokes will fit to Bora/Fulcrum Racing Speed hubs?
I broke a spoke of my Fulcrum Racing Speed rear wheel and prefered to change all spokes, than pay $$ for 4 kit fulcrum spokes.


----------

